# Good Interview on How To Teach Wagnerian Voices by Jane Eaglen



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw her spectacular US premier in Norma when she was around 30 in Seattle. She had quit opera by the time she was 43 to join the staff of the New England Conservatory of Music, one of the top music schools in the nation. Sounds like it wasn't so much a career fall back as it was a true calling. She loves teaching. https://necmusic.edu/profile/jane-eaglen. She describes her approach to training big voices like hers.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice. Her emphasis on letting big voices do what they naturally want to do seems sound, as do her warnings about trying to sing softly before you've learned to use your full resonance and about pushing a voice to be "dramatic" (yes, all three Brunnhildes have trills).


----------

